# Ansul?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a way to have the plunger stay open so I can get air to the entire system for test?

In the past, I just pumped everything up before Ansul was installed, but the mechanical inspector said he wanted the Ansul in for the test.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Pull out the stem with a pair of pliers and lock a pair of vise grips on the stem next to the valve so it can't go back in.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Gotcha, I must been using my gentle hands because it felt like it was gonna break or pull out. I'll give it a shot Monday. Thanks


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why not put a test on both sides of the valve?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Jumper the signal to that solenoid. Or trip the alarm. Or energize solenoid


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Why not put a test on both sides of the valve?


This is plan B for Monday morning.


"Jumper the signal to that solenoid. Or trip the alarm. Or energize solenoid"

Low voltage guys were there but not finished yet.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just wait until the valve is energized. You will have a test to show the valve operates anyway. So just test the gas and get it approved the day before operational test for the fire department.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Was up fellas! Cricket got me back in! 

What I thought was the stem not holding was a leak right above my head. (Back charge! And I think I'm losing my hearing)

Some dummy put a self tapper in it and didn't tell anyone. Could you imagine if it was charged with gas...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Self tapper? What were the intentions behind that?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You've got to really want to sink a self tapper to pierce sch 40. If the pipe was running vertical, how could he confuse it with a stud. Did the moron hit it more than once?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

moonapprentice said:


> Self tapper? What were the intentions behind that?


I guess he thought it was a stud? He did warn one of the electricians that there was some hard metal in the wall. ?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> You've got to really want to sink a self tapper to pierce sch 40. If the pipe was running vertical, how could he confuse it with a stud. Did the moron hit it more than once?


He almost pierced it twice. I guess he wanted to make sure?

I like how the job super seemed surprised when I had him sign a 'field directive'.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like something I would do. I'll put a little muscle into it and I'll drill you a hole, easy peasy.

I had a supervisor who was a fat guy. He would lean into the drill and kinda hug it in case it kicked back. He could out drill anyone on any crew and not break a sweat.


----------

